# john deere stx38 black deck



## ken williams (Nov 16, 2011)

my riding mower won't start. how do i check all safety switches? turns over when i jump to the solonoid.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you saying it cranks when you jump from battery to selonoid or when you jump the terminals on the selonoid.


----------



## ken williams (Nov 16, 2011)

*john deere problems*

i jumped from battery to coil maybe. only weekend mechanic so stay with me. is the selenoid under the seat by the battery. i might try jumping those two red positive posts this mourning. i did find broken red wire in harness which i joined yesterday


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

It should look like the one shown on this link, what happened when you fixed the red wire? 




> http://www.amazon.com/Starter-Solenoid-JOHN-DEERE-AM133094/dp/B0015MGB32


----------



## ken williams (Nov 16, 2011)

turn key nothing yes link looks similar purple wire and black wire go to selenoid. i have ordered new ignition module but think it may be selenoid. going to jump now thanks duffer.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

What is the model and ser # of unit? want to look at wiring diagram for it


----------



## ken williams (Nov 16, 2011)

it will start when i jump the selenoid. doesn't want to keep running . ignition switch set to run. new ignition comes in today. also will put in new selenoid. maybe starter assist relay? thanks duffer


----------



## dolfans (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you have any updates? I have the same mower and am having similar problems


----------

